# Cat Rolling Around on Back



## cjgurd (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi All!

Just wondered if anyone else has a cat that behaves like a dog?! Both of my cats love to roll around on their backs for a tummy tickle, but the boy also loves doing this outside!
No area of the garden is safe, he rolls around in the grass, in the borders (over the plants!), on the path, everywhere! I did wonder if he was trying the scratch fleas, but he has no problems with them, i think he's just a bit odd (and lovely).
Does anyone have any ideas why he might do this? I am a curious owner and love a reason for everything!

Many Thanks xx


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

My two roll around Monty much more than Maudey and they love a belly rub but you have to catch Maudey in the right mood else she'll kick your arm to pieces but they only do it indoors due to being house cats. Monty likes sleeping upside down too.


----------



## cjgurd (Feb 17, 2011)

Aw! That's definately a belly that wants tickling!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Both of my boys love to roll & lie on their backs, Oscar especially....










Don't know why they do it, maybe they just find it cooling on their bellies or something like that.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

All my cats have and do do it 

They do it when they feel safe and content, and want a tummy tickle 

Although yes, if you catch Indy in the wrong mood he has a fight with your arm  Very cute though, no claws.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Taught from a young age too have belly rubs here :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

all mine flop on their side for belly & chin rubs rubs, I find it so funny and sweet! :001_wub:

heres a video of 'the belly rub cat' - my baby  and a few piccis! :laugh:
(any chance to show em off! :lol: )

Click the link:
YouTube - The Tummy Rub Cat


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Ok, so that is a new requirement of any 'perfect breeder' ....one that teaches a kitten to ask for belly rubs and does not inflict mortal wounds while being tickled!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Maisie loves a tummy tickle


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


>


That's the spitting image of Sooty when he was a baby :crying:


----------



## Beckyjr37 (Nov 27, 2010)

Lola rolls over on her back whenever she sees me and stays there until I stroke her. As soon as she hears my car pull up she rolls over on the garden path so I have to stroke her before I can get past into the house.
She is slowly learning that it isn't a good idea to roll over at the top of the stairs!


----------

